# Orion 425 HCCA 'pop top' old school car amplifier



## DanielAndrew (Dec 15, 2018)

Orion 425 HCCA 'pop top' old school car amplifier On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orion-425-HCCA-pop-top-old-school-car-amplifier-RARE/254399688484?


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Amp looks pretty.
The seller seems to be from Incline Village... that place is like heaven on earth lol.


----------

